# 30w Evic Supreme



## drew (9/4/14)

Joyetech is in the testing phase of a 30W Evic, the Evic Supreme! 30W, 6.0V and will fire down to 0.5ohm. Interesting... but from the looks of it, probably gonna be a seriously tall mod. Release date estimated May/June.

https://www.facebook.com/JoyetechUSAInc
http://vaporjoe.blogspot.com/2014/04/wtf-is-joyetech-up-to.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derek (9/4/14)

THIS is great news !!!


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/14)

Great stuff, but if they don't fix their build quality im not interested.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shadowvapor (9/4/14)

massive


----------



## andro (17/4/14)

I have the original and i would get this as well .


----------



## Derek (18/4/14)

I see it is now available from Joytech.. You can even upload photos to the device ! 

http://www.joyetech.com/product/details.php?gno=164


----------



## Silver (18/4/14)

Wow, does look very fancy indeed


----------



## Andre (18/4/14)

Very, very impressive. But very, very long - 190.5 mm compared to the SVD in 18650 mode at around 132 mm.


----------



## Silver (18/4/14)

Wonder why its so long?
It seems to be an 18650 in there. Probably the heighti of the screen


----------



## Andre (18/4/14)

Silver said:


> Wonder why its so long?
> It seems to be an 18650 in there. Probably the height of the screen


Yeah, the control head with all the electronics and the screen probably. But still an impressive device. A boon for all those lovers of electronics. And the photo upload is a nice touch.


----------



## Silver (18/4/14)

What I like is the continual display of the battery life - and other bits of information.

Pity about the drawback of electronic mods in that they can go faulty and then you are stuck.
But I presume they are getting better all the time.


----------



## andro (18/4/14)

Derek said:


> I see it is now available from Joytech.. You can even upload photos to the device !
> 
> http://www.joyetech.com/product/details.php?gno=164



Now that i see it on the web i need to have it !


----------



## Derek (18/4/14)

Me too !! Will definitely buy one !


----------



## Spyker (9/5/14)

Anybody bought one yet.


----------



## crack2483 (9/5/14)

@Oupa, will you be getting these in?



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (9/5/14)

oh dear that looks good ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (9/5/14)

Man that thing looks awesome, joytech seriously upgraded their evic device


----------

